# Urdu, Hindi: term of notice



## marrish

Hi,

In case of an agreement, as standard it contains a clause pertaining to the ''term of notice": a period of time which should be observed between notifying the other party(-ies) of intention to and termination of the contract.

In Urdu the possible solutions can be formed with میعاد for term and اطلاع for notice. Every suggestion is welcome!


----------



## Qureshpor

ittilaa3 kii muddat-i-muqarrarah


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> ittilaa3 kii muddat-i-muqarrarah


I understand this as a specific period for notice/notification, that is a period within which one ought to give a notice, whereas ''term of notice'' would imply the period within which a contract or agreement is terminated after giving a notice.
I invite Hindi speakers to contribute as well.


----------



## Alfaaz

Don't know the legal term; 
A possibility (probably wrong): muddat ba'ad az ittilaa'-e-khatimah-o-qabl az khatimah-e-muaahidah


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> Don't know the legal term;
> A possibility (probably wrong): muddat ba'ad az ittilaa'-e-khatimah-o-qabl az khatimah-e-muaahidah


Thank you for the contribution. As a tip all I can say that you wouldn't substitute a two-word (nouns only) expression with something which is extremely lenghty and contains so many words. What you proposed, is not Urdu, but an attempt to write Persian.


----------



## Alfaaz

> Thank you for the contribution. As a tip all I can say that you wouldn't substitute a two-word (nouns only) expression with something which is extremely lenghty and contains so many words. What you proposed, is not Urdu, but an attempt to write Persian.



Your welcome! As I mentioned it was probably wrong and agree that is very wordy/lengthy (but made it so to describe the whole concept that was explained by you in the previous post); Maybe I'm misunderstanding what you mean by the last sentence, but Urdu always borrows heavily from Arabic and Persian for technical vocabulary and such phrases can be heard in programs discussing either Shariiat or regular/federal/state/constitutional Law...

Example: 
is muddat, (yaa'ni) ba'ad az iraadah-e-khatimah-e-nikah aur qabl az talaaq, mein biwi shohar ke ghar mein qayaam kar sakti hai; lekin aik baar talaq ho jaae, to phir un dono kaa aik ghar mein rehna munasib na ho ga. wallahu a'alam....


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish SaaHib you might have noticed that my mental "battery" has recently been showing signs of going totally flat! If it is not too much to ask, could you (pretty) please let me know exactly what you really desire...and please don't say..

گفتند یافت مے نشود بسے جستہ ایم ما
آنک یافت مے نشود آنم آرزوست


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> Your welcome! As I mentioned it was probably wrong and agree that is very wordy/lengthy (but made it so to describe the whole concept that was explained by you in the previous post);
> *
> We might better end with describing things in English on this forum and try together to be as concise and precise as it can so that we say things which can be used.
> *
> Maybe I'm misunderstanding what you mean by the last sentence, but Urdu always borrows heavily from Arabic and Persian for technical vocabulary and such phrases can be heard in programs discussing either Shariiat or regular/federal/state/constitutional Law...
> *I said what I meant, it was not Urdu; the phrases never go so long... I think I can't explain it briefly in this post. Urdu is not Persian. Persian is not Urdu. Hindi? that is another matter. Concerning legal language, many terms and expressions are used which originate in Persian or Arabic, still it doesn't mean one is free to write whole sentences and call them Urdu.*
> 
> Example:
> is muddat, (yaa'ni) ba'ad az iraadah-e-khatimah-e-nikah aur qabl az talaaq, mein biwi shohar ke ghar mein qayaam kar sakti hai; lekin aik baar talaq ho jaae, to phir un dono kaa aik ghar mein rehna munasib na ho ga. wallahu a'alam....
> 
> *It is very good you gave an example. ba3d az iraadah-e xatimah-e nikaaH is very good Urdu here, as well as Persian, but we deal here with existent expressions. ba3d az can be used in Urdu, iraadah-e xaatimah-e nikaaH pertains to existent terms and no more or less, it is simple and not so lenghty! What you originally had proposed was a brave attempt but if you don't incorporate any grammar device which would not be equally usable in Persian (izaafat -e-, izaafat -o-) then it is just not Urdu. Note that this is only my personal opinion.*


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> marrish SaaHib you might have noticed that my mental "battery" has recently been showing signs of going totally flat! If it is not too much to ask, could you (pretty) please let me know exactly what you really desire...and please don't say..
> 
> گفتند یافت مے نشود بسے جستہ ایم ما
> آنک یافت مے نشود آنم آرزوست


Qureshpor SaaHib, I don't think you should be worried about your potential. It is untarnishable and doesn't translate into the number of posts one sends but into the quality, which you only prove to stay at its unparalleled level. I wish you only more peaceful time.

It is you who is the lyrical expert amongst us, so I am feeling honoured beyond my capabilities. I asked a simple question about a thing we all know: a notice, which means that 'I wish to terminate the agreement' and the legal term which starts from the notification upto the date of the effective termination of the agreement.

The ....???? (Urdu, Hindi) is thirty days from the notice/notification.


----------



## marrish

Maybe _muhlat-e inkaarii_ for Urdu?


----------



## Faylasoof

marrish said:


> Maybe _muhlat-e inkaarii_ for Urdu?


 I'm not sure if _inkaarii_ would quite work here. Perhaps:

مدت ننسیخ _muddat-e-tansiix_ / وقفہ تنسیخ _waqfa-e-tansiix_ / مہلت تنسیخ _muhlat-e-tansiix_  = period / interlude of cancellation / termination / abrogation.


----------



## marrish

Thank you for your inputs: _inkaarii_ doesn't work here for sure!
I have to partially contradict myself with regard to my response to member Alfaaz's contribution, perhaps _mii3aad-e ittilaa3 baraa-ye ixtitaam-e mu3aahidah _in order to express the idea in full; _muhlat-e tansiix(-e mu3aahidah)_ is much more digestible and I'd go for it!

However, tansiix, as per Faylasoof SaaHib's remarks, means more of an abrogation or cancellation than simple termination.

Of course we all know that ''a notice''=_noTis_ is used in both Urdu and Hindi.
Please, which expression can be used in Hindi, as I'm totally ignorant of it?


----------



## flyinfishjoe

I think नोटिस की अवधि _noTis__ kii avadhi _is used in Hindi. A quick Google search brings up many results from reputable sources like the Dainik Jagran and the Hindi version of the Business Standard.


----------



## Faylasoof

marrish said:


> Thank you for your inputs: _inkaarii_ doesn't work here for sure!
> I have to partially contradict myself with regard to my response to member Alfaaz's contribution, perhaps _mii3aad-e ittilaa3 baraa-ye ixtitaam-e mu3aahidah _in order to express the idea in full; _muhlat-e tansiix(-e mu3aahidah)_ is much more digestible and I'd go for it!
> 
> _*However, tansiix, as per Faylasoof SaaHib's remarks, means more of an abrogation or cancellation than simple termination.*_
> 
> Of course we all know that ''a notice''=_noTis_ is used in both Urdu and Hindi.
> Please, which expression can be used in Hindi, as I'm totally ignorant of it?


 _*I'm not sure how you differentiate between termination vs. cancellation if in the end a contract is made to come to an end?*_


----------



## marrish

Faylasoof said:


> _*I'm not sure how you differentiate between termination vs. cancellation if in the end a contract is made to come to an end?*_



Well, the difference can be substantial. What I've always understood under *cancellation* was annulling, (declaring null and void), while *termination* stands for coming to an end of a contract or making an end to a contract.


----------



## marrish

flyinfishjoe said:


> I think नोटिस की अवधि _noTis__ kii avadhi _is used in Hindi. A quick Google search brings up many results from reputable sources like the Dainik Jagran and the Hindi version of the Business Standard.


Valuable input! Thanks for referring to sources. Still, in case you wouldn't wish to use English borrowings, which word would you suggest?


----------



## Faylasoof

marrish said:


> Well, the difference can be substantial. What I've always understood under *cancellation* was annulling, (declaring null and void), while *termination* stands for coming to an end of a contract or making an end to a contract.


 I see your point but _tansiix _(cancellation) can also stand for a contract coming to an end. It may depend on the wording. I'm thinking of Urdu of course. But let me look for an alternative.


----------



## souminwé

marrish said:


> Valuable input! Thanks for referring to sources. Still, in case you wouldn't wish to use English borrowings, which word would you suggest?



सूचना की अवधि  (_suucna ki avadhi_) or just सूचना अवधि (_suucna avadhi_).


----------



## marrish

Is it possible to say सूचनावधि? Or, _samaaptisuuchaavadhi_? Just being creative, you know.


----------

